# health insurance advice please



## Weebobsgrampa (Apr 15, 2017)

we are both 55 and retiring to algarve next year, or as soon as we can, post Brexit do we know what will happen with medical care as ex pats? will i need, should i get private health care, and if so any pointers to costs for it
many thanks


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Don't rush into anything. As British pensioners you are covered by the Portuguese SNS (NHS) and pay as if you were Portuguese. We live in the Coimbra area and I have had two lots of major surgery for cancer. Amazing treatment, follow ups, doctors and nurses and did not pay a penny except for scans and blood tests. I am sure that the Portuguese will not change anything since there are about 300,000 Portuguese working in the UK, who receive free health treatment. Just my opinion.


----------



## HeyBubbles (Mar 9, 2016)

Portuguese Health system is far superior to the UK NHS.
Trust me I've tested it, from emergency admissions with teenagers to my own emergency admission with Gall Stones.
I was kept in for 10 days until fit enought to operate. NHS I would have been sent home, no doubt.
Cost €0

Health care in Portugal is based on residency not nationality.


----------

